# Shanghai composite index down 23% in August



## bugmenot (31 August 2009)

Where is the mainstream media coverage of China getting its ass handed back to it in August???

http://www.google.com/finance?q=SHA:000001


----------



## Timmy (31 August 2009)

*Re: Shanghai composite index down 23% in August...*

mainstream media = joke & disgrace

Might see some reporting of decline today in the news though, as long as Britney hasn't dyed her hair a different colour or something.


----------



## nunthewiser (31 August 2009)

*Re: Shanghai composite index down 23% in August...*

i have no problems with britney

crashnburn the rest tho


----------



## nunthewiser (31 August 2009)

*Re: Shanghai composite index down 23% in August...*

my last post may be removed for "lack of content " if one so wishes as it was merely a spur of the moment posting 

meanwhile the chinese continue to burn and the majority choose to ignore it


----------



## Glen48 (31 August 2009)

Forget about China they may be pumping their economy USA ponzi style  classing goods leaving the factory as sold, using less power, not exporting any thing but they want to prove to the rest of us how good they are and show us up and just like those pics I displayed in another post were a high rise building fell over because some one decide you don't need decent footings /piers and who will know what you have don't once the building is erected ,they will shoot the messenger if they think they can get to mileage.
Lada in Russia is down 60%, Baltic Dry is down lower than the bottom of the ships tied up of Malaya. 
The answer lies in  Australian leading the World and we alone will pull the World out of recession all driven by out unstoppable housing boom yes even as the World goes to hell in a Hand basket our house prices are still rising and as more migrants arrive here with out money or jobs or the unemployed homeless decide they will buy a house we can't go wrong so happy days a re here again.


----------



## sammy84 (31 August 2009)

The mainstream media also didn't give much coverage to its gigantic rise either.


----------



## grace (31 August 2009)

Glen48 said:


> Forget about China they may be pumping their economy USA ponzi style  classing goods leaving the factory as sold, using less power, not exporting any thing but they want to prove to the rest of us how good they are and show us up and just like those pics I displayed in another post were a high rise building fell over because some one decide you don't need decent footings /piers and who will know what you have don't once the building is erected ,they will shoot the messenger if they think they can get to mileage.
> Lada in Russia is down 60%, Baltic Dry is down lower than the bottom of the ships tied up of Malaya.
> The answer lies in  Australian leading the World and we alone will pull the World out of recession all driven by out unstoppable housing boom yes even as the World goes to hell in a Hand basket our house prices are still rising and as more migrants arrive here with out money or jobs or the unemployed homeless decide they will buy a house we can't go wrong so happy days a re here again.




You seem to have a pretty high IQ for a chain smoking baby.


----------



## jono1887 (31 August 2009)

sammy84 said:


> The mainstream media also didn't give much coverage to its gigantic rise either.




out main stream media dont care about anything that doesnt happen in America


----------



## sammy84 (31 August 2009)

In all fairness to the media I think the movements in the Shanghai composite are pretty useless for us. I think I have said this before, but the there is little or no correlation between their market and ours. Furthermore have one look at the sectors that occupy its market and also the volumes that accompany, you will get a head ache!

I'm still yet to understand how a stock market works is meant to work in a communist regime.........


----------



## nunthewiser (31 August 2009)

mmmmm 

suggests maybe compare some charts 

the chinese were first to lead the correction , first to bottom and now first to turn again 

ignore if you wish or regard it as a useless indicator but i do suggest you overlay a few charts if you get bored

anyways ........... i dare say you guys know best ............. but boy is my BHP short lookin good


----------



## Aussiejeff (1 September 2009)

sammy84 said:


> In all fairness to the media I think the movements in the Shanghai composite are pretty useless for us. I think I have said this before, but the there is little or no correlation between their market and ours. Furthermore have one look at the sectors that occupy its market and also the volumes that accompany, you will get a head ache!
> 
> *I'm still yet to understand how a stock market works is meant to work in a communist regime.........*




Ever heard of Smoke & Mirrors?

Well, Shanghai has plenty of high rise glass and an overwhelming stench of polluting smoke from factories outputting *stuff* for *stuffs* sake.

Makes perfect sense to me...


----------



## Aussiejeff (1 September 2009)

jono1887 said:


> out main stream media dont care about anything that doesnt happen in America




Does Rupie Baby live there?


----------



## Trembling Hand (1 September 2009)

sammy84 said:


> In all fairness to the media I think the movements in the Shanghai composite are pretty useless for us. I think I have said this before, but the there is little or no correlation between their market and ours. Furthermore have one look at the sectors that occupy its market and also the volumes that accompany, you will get a head ache!






You are trying to throw the punters off a good thing now doubt. I mean you have to be friggin kidding?!!


----------



## white_goodman (1 September 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> You are trying to throw the punters off a good thing now doubt. I mean you have to be friggin kidding?!!




that chart of the Shanghai composite being a leading indicator in a sense, was the most compelling thing ive seen in recent weeks...

though typically people search out information to affirm their bias not argue against it... so maby I may also be guilty of that


----------



## Trembling Hand (1 September 2009)

white_goodman said:


> that chart of the Shanghai composite being a leading indicator in a sense, was the most compelling thing ive seen in recent weeks...
> 
> though typically people search out information to affirm their bias not argue against it... so maby I may also be guilty of that




I certainly wouldn't trade intraday without a 000001 chart up.


----------



## nunthewiser (1 September 2009)

Look at the long term charts 

compare 

MY post was merely an observation 

continue to take the piiss .............

you guys know best................


----------



## bowman (1 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> mmmmm
> 
> suggests maybe compare some charts
> 
> ...




I got bored.  But I agree with your sentiment. Shanghai composite in black.


----------



## satanoperca (1 September 2009)

Wow. A 6.7% drop in a day, a 271 point drop in 2 days, a 46% drop - Oct Peak to Nov 08 bottom.

Emotion does move things.


----------



## Aussiejeff (2 September 2009)

bowman said:


> I got bored.  But I agree with your sentiment. Shanghai composite in black.




Interestingk.

That graph show since March 2009 both indexes rocketed UP approx. +35-40% on share trade volumes that plunged DOWN approx. -50%.

Like, somethin's gotta break?


----------



## bongcso (2 September 2009)

I completely agree that China is a leading indicator especially for Australia. From a fundamental perspective, they are the biggest buyers of Australia's resources. If your biggest customer is in trouble, you will definitely be affected so you should watch them closely.

I also agree that mainstream media in Australia does not cover China enough but I notice that slowly changing. I get quite a lot of my info from US financial blogs and I include these and my own thoughts in my blog. I also noticed at least 2 other ASF members who track the Chinese markets on their blogs as well and we have been posting early warnings since mid August. Below are the links:
http://blog.sli-smsf.com/2009/08/20/is-china-a-leading-indicator/
http://www.fusioninvesting.com/2009/08/shanghai-composite-breaking-down/
http://www.thefundamentalanalyst.com/?p=1741

But do bear in mind that it is a leading indicator and it may take a few months before the impact is felt in Australian markets. I bought my Sept09 puts on RIO a little too early but my FXP trade is working out well.


----------



## white_goodman (2 September 2009)

bongcso said:


> bear in mind.




certainly do


----------

